# Tarmac question!



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok...I'm a fairly novice female cyclist compared to most. I've been test riding the 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert & the 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert. We rode 40 miles yesterday. First half used with the Roubaix & second half with the Tarmac. There were 20-30 mph winds yesterday. Half the ride were head winds. Totally sucky, but as comfortable as the Roubaix was, when I got on the Tarmac, I felt like I was in a racecar. Awesome! I've never ridden on such a quality bike. Anyway...I'm loving the Tarmac & my question is how is this bad boy on hills (I'm talking central TX hill country type hills...not CO mountains). I'd appreciate any info you can give me. Thanks in advance! 

Oh...I'm also wanting to try a couple of centuries in 2011. Thoughts on that would be great too!


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm waiting on my new 2011 Tarmac SL3 frame to arrive, and was considering a Roubaix for a moment before going with the Tarmac. I'm tall and weigh 200lbs so I prefer stiff frames and short head tubes. Plus, I rode the Tarmac and fell in love. It's what you are comfortable with or what you prefer, and you can't go wrong with either bike. If you like the feel of the Tarmac better then you probably want to go with that. I think the main differences are the frame zerts on the Roubaix to soften the ride and slightly more relaxed steering geometry, plus a longer head tube which will allow you to sit a little more upright. This might make it a better choice for centuries. The Tarmac is somewhat lighter and is stiffer overall, which will make it better at descending, sprinting and climbing, has quicker steering and a shorter head tube which will let you get more into an aero tuck. Again, it's whatever you prefer as both are excellent choices, and I don't think choosing one over the other will prevent you from riding however and wherever you want to ride.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Bonny said:


> Anyway...I'm loving the Tarmac & my question is how is this bad boy on hills (I'm talking central TX hill country type hills...not CO mountains). I'd appreciate any info you can give me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Oh...I'm also wanting to try a couple of centuries in 2011. Thoughts on that would be great too!


of course you know there is an Amira (tarmac) and Ruby (Roubaix) for women which may or may not fit better

i own the s-works SL3 but saw the new SL3 roubaix in the shop the other day and it looks pretty nice too - i just ordered a Ruby for my wife

i have only briefly ridden a SL2 roubaix

the Tarmac is an oustanding bike on hills both in climbing and especially descending because it corners so well

I certainly would not have any problem riding a tarmac in a century and have, but the roubaix might be even better for long distances because it is a little smoother and you might not get as tired

if you are dealing with a lot of bumpy roads and rolling hills i would lean a bit more toward the roubaix

if you are dealing with lots of cornering at fast speeds like ln long descents, i would lean toward the tarmac

although honestly, i bet you would be really happy on either bike so i would get the one that was the most fun for you


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bonny said:


> Ok...I'm a fairly novice female cyclist compared to most. I've been test riding the 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert & the 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert. We rode 40 miles yesterday. First half used with the Roubaix & second half with the Tarmac. There were 20-30 mph winds yesterday. Half the ride were head winds. Totally sucky, but as comfortable as the Roubaix was, *when I got on the Tarmac, I felt like I was in a racecar. Awesome! I've never ridden on such a quality bike. Anyway...I'm loving the Tarmac *& my question is how is this bad boy on hills (I'm talking central TX hill country type hills...not CO mountains). I'd appreciate any info you can give me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Oh...I'm also wanting to try a couple of centuries in 2011. Thoughts on that would be great too!


I think the bolded statement pretty much sums up where you want to go with this.  

As far as ability to climb, that IME is determined more by the 'motor' than the bike, but suffice to say (similar to what Ronman offered), neither bike will hold you back.

Regarding centuries, I think if the Tarmac is the bike that lights your fire, it'll be a great 'companion' on that 100 mile ride.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I think the bolded statement pretty much sums up where you want to go with this.
> 
> As far as ability to climb, that IME is determined more by the 'motor' than the bike, but suffice to say (similar to what Ronman offered), neither bike will hold you back.
> 
> *Regarding centuries, I think if the Tarmac is the bike that lights your fire, it'll be a great 'companion' on that 100 mile ride.*


I wholeheartedly agree. I rode my S-works SL2 on numerous long rides, including Seattle to Portland, and found it to be a great century bike. The SL3 I just got seems to be even more comfortable, though I haven't ridden it much due to a slow rehab after knee surgery.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

re the comments on "comfort", I think the choice of tire size, inflation pressure, and tire construction are going to play a bigger role than Roubaix vs Tarmac.

A 700x25 tire will tolerate lower pressures and provide a more comfortable ride than the more common 700x23. 

Many people tend to over-inflate tires for road use. I weigh 163 lbs, and inflate my 23mm tires to 100 frt/ 110 rear -- even for races.

A high thread count tire carcass (TPI) will be more "supple" and ride smoother than a cheap tire with 20 TPI. But don't go overboard, a 320 TPI tire is exquisite but is generally considered a "race" tire and is fragile. 

re the general comments on Roubaix vs Tarmac, as others have mentioned, biggest difference is going to be riding position. 

Roubaix is more upright and slightly longer wheelbase, Tarmacs will be a more aero position and slightly quicker handling. 

For the hardcore enthusiasts with flexible bodies, the Tarmac S-Works series even have a "Team Geometry" model with shorter headtube and a more bent over riding position.


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I went for another ride today. This time through some shorter steep hills. It shot up the hills like a rocket. I'm an ex pro bodybuilder & powerlifter, but I still have the engine to push the machine. I'm so excited & I'm ordering the Tarmac SL3 on Monday!!!!!!!! Oh...the WSD bikes seemed a bit small for me so the Tarmac it is. Thanks again for your help guys. I'm so friggin' excited!!!!!


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Bonny said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I went for another ride today. This time through some shorter steep hills. It shot up the hills like a rocket. I'm an ex pro bodybuilder & powerlifter, but I still have the engine to push the machine. I'm so excited & I'm ordering the Tarmac SL3 on Monday!!!!!!!! Oh...the WSD bikes seemed a bit small for me so the Tarmac it is. Thanks again for your help guys. I'm so friggin' excited!!!!!


Congrats! Hopefully they have it in stock...my girlfriend and I had to wait 2 months for the Roubaix and Ruby.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

tom_h said:


> For the hardcore enthusiasts with flexible bodies, the Tarmac S-Works series even have a "Team Geometry" model with shorter headtube and a more bent over riding position.


Actually, I am fairly sure they did away with that option this year. There is only one ht length available as of the 2011 model year.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:

If possible, post pics when you get it.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

tom_h said:


> .....
> A 700x25 tire will tolerate lower pressures and provide a more comfortable ride than the more common 700x23.
> ]



FYI all, I put 700X25 Conti GP4000 tires on my 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro ... rear wheel had to be put on deflated...the fit was that tight with the larger tires...


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> Actually, I am fairly sure they did away with that option this year. There is only one ht length available as of the 2011 model year.


Yep, I just re-checked and that appears to be the case. Probably not enough demand. 

Those who need more saddle-to-bar drop, are now probably expected to go one frame size smaller and use a 120-130mm stem :-/


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

tom_h said:


> Yep, I just re-checked and that appears to be the case. Probably not enough demand.
> 
> Those who need more saddle-to-bar drop, are now probably expected to go one frame size smaller and use a 120-130mm stem :-/


Fortunately (or unfortunately, to be honest) I have a well developed lunch muscle (gut), so the Team option was never in consideration...


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:
> 
> If possible, post pics when you get it.


Thanks a bunch PJ. I promise I will!!! I have to order it. They're telling me 7-10 days. We'll see if that's true or if I have to wait forever. Either way...I'll love it.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Tarmac all the way, you will not regret it! Best road race bike out there for the money :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

OK...VERY VERY excited now!!! Hubby & I went to the LBS to order the bike. He said that they were definitely going to be backordered until mid to late January. I was soooo sad. Soooooooo...I ended up ordering a 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro Sram instead!!! They were so nice. The hubby let me pay the extra amount, but the cool part was that they are throwing in a new WSD saddle (Jett) plus a shorter stem to boot. Total price with tax & everything...$4200! We saved over $1000 below retail. I LOVE MY BIKE SHOP!!! My husband was so happy for me & I was so excited I nearly squealed in the store. Said that it would be in on Thursday or Friday & ready to ride on Saturday morning! It's supposed to be nearly 80 degrees here this Saturday. PERFECT, but very unusual.  

OK...how did I do...???

Just wanted to thank you guys for the encouragement & advice!!!!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome! Congratulations on the bike! I am sure you will absolutely love it. Have fun and post some pics!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Merry Christmas....$1K under retail is very good in my book! Make sure they provide a thorough and professional fitting before leaving the store.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bonny said:


> OK...how did I do...???


I'm estimating that you got abiout a 22% discount, which is more than double what we get in my area, so I'd say ya done_ real _good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was going to get the SL3 Pro Sram to replace my broken SL2 (truck's fault not the bike) but opted to build up a S-Works SL2 my LBS made me a killer deal on. 

The SL3 Pro Sram has one of the smartest spec picks of 2011 in my opinion. 

To get it fitted to you with a WSD saddle and below retail is a great deal for you!! Congratulations!

I wish it was above freezing and dry here in UT  
I got my new bike built up, rode it three times outside and then winter came early.


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

roadie01 said:


> I was going to get the SL3 Pro Sram to replace my broken SL2 (truck's fault not the bike) but opted to build up a S-Works SL2 my LBS made me a killer deal on.
> 
> The SL3 Pro Sram has one of the smartest spec picks of 2011 in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Oooooo...great to know about the "smartest spec picks". That's good stuff. I did a lot of research before hand, but when we walked in & they offered me a great deal, I jumped on it before looking at what was really on the bike. I'm so glad to know that it's so good.

The weather here in West Texas is pretty crazy. Freakishly windy one day, calm the next, cold the next. I'm just thankful to get in a couple days a week...especially when the new one comes in. I hope that I have a little better luck than ride three times & here comes winter. I'll be so mad. Hope you get a some warmer sunny days to ride very soon.

Thanks again for the info. I'm even more excited now. Can't wait to see how it rides!


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

I think the Tarmac is a very comfortable bike. Mine's a tiny size 49, and super stiff. With stiff wheels, it instantly takes off and climbs. We have some really crappy chip/seal roads and the bike soaks up most of it. That may be in part to the carbon bars and stem I'm running.

I'm not saying it's the greatest bike in the world; but, for $2000, the 2011 Pro frameset is really nice.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

roadie01 said:


> I wish it was above freezing and dry here in UT
> I got my new bike built up, rode it three times outside and then winter came early.



So you are the one to blame for the early snow in UT! Why couldn't you wait to build that bike up till January?


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

2Slo4U said:


> So you are the one to blame for the early snow in UT! Why couldn't you wait to build that bike up till January?



Beause I had to go two months with out a bike and missed pretty much the entire fall season. Which if your from UT you know is one of the most beautiful times to ride.


----------

